# Dating and DP



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Wuddup everyone it's been a while since I've posted something on this site. I am wondering if there are any sufferers here who have had any luck with being able to hold up a relationship with a boyfriend or girlfriend despite having DP. I am asking cuz there's this girl I've been hanging out with for the past few weeks and I'm starting to really like her and am thinking of going out with her to try and be a "normal" person again and not letting this DP shit get in my way. I just don't know how well it's going to go with having no emotions, no thoughts and diminishing social skills caused by DP. So I'm a little hesitant as to whether or not I want to be in a relationship where I'm not emotionally connected to this person and am spacing out all the time. Even telling her about my DP would be hard cuz english isn't her main language.

If anyone here has had any luck with being in a relationship with DP, I need some advice on this stuff. Peace!

(Sorry if the sentences don't make sense my my brain is pretty slow these days lol)


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just do it, who knows- she may help you out of it. I have a girlfriend and I like her a lot. I don't talk to her about my DP though, so it's a nice reprieve- being with her.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I got my first gf while in this whole DP thing. Just do it, you know you want to. Don't let DP stop you.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Do it. Through the ups and downs, dating is an adventure ~ life is an adventure. Do it!


----------



## sophia dahlstrom (Sep 29, 2011)

i have really bad DP and im still with my boyfriend, despite feeling no emotions or attachment. 
the love is still there, just not feeling it. i guess, dont let DP ruin your relationship or get in the way of forming one.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll definitely go for it then.


----------



## kanda (Feb 8, 2012)

If it helps, I'm sort of in the same boat as you.
Ive been able to make friends with DP, close ones, although I just don't happen to feel anything for them I can still converse with them about more meaningful things, but I actually think it benefits them more.

I also think there is actually a benefit in having DP becuase I mostly get super nervous around people I fall for and it would be pretty traumatic. Its really nice for me to be able to talk to people confidently without having to obsess or worry or be so anxious about them, I can detach enough to actually start something.. So there is a positive side to it all as well


----------



## juls09 (Jan 25, 2012)

i say go for it. i think that at some point you should open up to her about it bc you need someone who is willing to understand. i had two boyfriends since i have dp and neither were understanding or accepting to it so needless to say they arent in the picture now. but do it im sure it will make you feel better.


----------



## cam_fkn_svge (Nov 28, 2012)

live life. don't waste time, you don't get anymore. my girlfriend knew me before it and now helps me through it


----------



## Untethered (Aug 24, 2012)

I find dating tends to alleviate my symptoms. I find the pursuit of dating to be alienating which can worsen things, but avoiding it can make me feel very detached from intimacy/sexuality. So, the best for me is actually the "while" part of dating, not the lead-up and definitely not the after....

Don't feel bad if you're not 100% present around her. Just enjoy the experience. You may feel real. She may feel real. She may make you feel real. Or not. Whatever. It should be fun. Even muted fun is fun.


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

In general, most of the people I talk to who have a partner cope with DP better (this a a pretty general statement). It is usually a positive thing.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

Go for it dude, just don't break up with her cause of your dp. I did that and ended up regretting it. Don't let DP hold you back, I let it hold me back in so many things and now im just in a pill of regret.


----------

